# boost: how to update to 1.39.0 version?



## varnie (Jun 22, 2009)

good day~

could someone give me instructions on how to update installed boost library (having 1.38 version) to 1.39.0 one available on the official website: http://www.boost.org  (if it is possible)?
or do we need to wait until its presence in FreeBSD ports tree?

thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2009)

Ports has 1.37. You are running 1.38?


----------



## varnie (Jun 22, 2009)

yes, i am running 1.38 (which i've installed manually using  boost 1.38 release available at http://www.boost.org).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, then I guess downloading the tarball and building the source like you did with 1.38 should be enough.


----------



## varnie (Jun 22, 2009)

the problem is a bit in my misunderstanding. as for 1.38 version  there have been an "install" script or smth like that. in the 1.39 i can't figure out such one.
but according to information from boost website (http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_39_0/more/getting_started/unix-variants.html#id23) many of boost libraries do not require building. but i do not know whether it will be OK to just put all these boost headers instead of the previous libraries' ones to /usr/local/include/boost. am i missing smth?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't use source to build things yourself. You will loose any and all version tracking.

Try to modify the port's Makefile to install the new version of the library.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2009)

Given that the port comes with a number of FreeBSD-specific patches and quite a detailed Makefile (stating what and what not to build), changing these files to fit the new version may be quite complex. Try contacting the port maintainer (see http://www.freshports.org/devel/boost/ for address).


----------



## varnie (Jun 24, 2009)

okay, i'll try to contact the port maintainer. thanks for hint/suggestion.


----------



## varnie (Aug 2, 2009)

the lnewest boost is now available in FreeBSD ports tree. the problem is solved.


----------

